
INDUSTRIAL SOCIETY AND ITS FUTURE - doorty
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/longterm/unabomber/manifesto.text.htm
======
willcate
It was a pile of twaddle in 1995, and it still is.

~~~
doorty
Yea, he lacks compassion for human life. He also has a crazy idea that we wipe
out advanced technology and civilization to start over. But it's not all
twaddle. He has a logical argument that large-scale organizational
technological progress leads to an inevitable dystopian future, and I would
actually like to hear more discussion on that topic.

